# Edge lit LED TV vs. Full array LED



## vikas33 (Sep 27, 2012)

Edge lit LED TV vs. Full array LED - what is the difference in picture quality?


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 27, 2012)

Full Array LED without Local Dimming is worse than Edge LED

Full Array LED with Local Dimming is far superior to Edge LED.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 27, 2012)

Full array LED costs above 1.5 lacs


----------



## Minion (Sep 27, 2012)

^^full led are being used in samsung EH series tvs which are budget leds tvs.



randomuser111 said:


> Full Array LED without Local Dimming is worse than Edge LED



Full array led are much better than edge led tvs.You will not face problem like banding,clouding,flashing etc screen will be uniform.disadvantage is these are not slim like edge led.

@vikas33
Read this
*hometheater.about.com/od/televisions/qt/ledlcdtvfacts.htm
*reviews.cnet.com/2795-6482_7-399.html


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 27, 2012)

^

Nope. These cheap full array LEDs use lesser LEDs than EDGE LED models and as such have poor PQ. You can check the reviews on any website.


----------



## Sam22 (Sep 27, 2012)

The main difference between them and ones with backlights behind the screen is the thickness of the set. Picture wise there shouldn't be much if any difference. Edge lit sets are usually more expensive than equivalent normal backlight sets too.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Sep 27, 2012)

Minion said:


> ^^full led are being used in samsung EH series tvs which are budget leds tvs.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No..What these low cost Samsung LED TVs use is Direct LED which is no where near to the Edge LEDs. See the below links ->

Low-Cost Direct LED Backlights to Reduce Premium for LED-Backlit LCD TVs - DisplaySearch
What is a direct-lit LED LCD TV?


----------



## Minion (Sep 28, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> ^
> 
> Nope. These cheap full array LEDs use lesser LEDs than EDGE LED models and as such have poor PQ. You can check the reviews on any website.



I am saying they may not have great picture quality of higher end edge lit model due to absence of local dimming  but screen uniformity is much better in back lit models.you will see black in black scenes not gray.
See this 
LED Backlighting vs. Edgelighting | Home Theater



reniarahim1 said:


> No..What these low cost Samsung LED TVs use is Direct LED which is no where near to the Edge LEDs. See the below links ->
> 
> Low-Cost Direct LED Backlights to Reduce Premium for LED-Backlit LCD TVs - DisplaySearch
> What is a direct-lit LED LCD TV?



You can see advantages of direct lit tvs over edge lit tv when playing a dark scene in both tvs.In tv world what you pay for is what you get.

One more thing i found is more contrast in led back lit model than old CCFL.

Sony is selling three types of led tvs they are EX series are edge lit models,HX series are dynamic edge lit models (having local dimming features),HX 925 uses full led with local dimming.

if you are saying direct lit led is a cheaper tech then why sony HX 925 is using it.


----------



## LGWRGreg (Sep 28, 2012)

Minion said:


> I am saying they may not have great picture quality of higher end edge lit model due to absence of local dimming  but screen uniformity is much better in back lit models.you will see black in black scenes not gray.
> See this
> LED Backlighting vs. Edgelighting | Home Theater
> 
> ...



LG WRman Greg here!

There seems to be a bit of confusion with Direct-lit LED vs. Full-array LED.  Both Direct-lit LED and Full-array LED have the LED backlights directly behind the panel as opposed to Edge-lit LED, which have the LED backlights on the edge of the panel while utilizing a light diffuser to (hopefully) evenly distribute the light throughout the screen.  The main difference between Direct-lit LED vs Full-array LED is the number of LED lights used.  Direct lit LED TVs have much fewer LED lights to use as a backlight.  Due to this, the LED lights must be placed a bit further back than with edge-lit or Full-array LED TVs.  This creates a bulkier size; however, the cost is significantly reduced while still retaining some of the benefits of having the backlight placed behind the panel.  

So if you were to assume that all LEDs used in TVs are the same (which they are not, but I'm just giving an example), in terms of screen uniformity, banding, etc., you can consider it this way: Edge-lit < Direct-lit < Full-array.  However, as randomuser111 has said, not all LED lights are the same, so there will always be high-end Edge-lit TVs that perform better than Direct-lit TVs depending on the quality of the backlights.  For example, the LM8600 uses an Edge-lit LED backlight, but the picture quality is still superb.

I hope this clears up some confusion!

LG WRman Greg, out!


----------



## Kirtu Jindal (Sep 28, 2012)

In edge lit LED TVs, the backlight for the LCD screen is provided by LEDS arranged along the edge of the panel. In the full array LED versions, the LEDs are arranged along the whole background of the screen. There is indeed a difference in performance of Edge Lit LED TVs vis-a-vis Full Array LED TVs - mostly in terms of contrast levels and brightness. In full array models, the LEDs in individual segments can be dimmed to create higher contrast. In the same way, since the whole screen background is lit, the brightness is also better. For these two reasons, full array LED TVs are considered to impart a better quality. However, since the number of LEDs needed are many times higher, it invariably leads to significant cost increase - hence this type of TV is more expensive. At present, there are no full array LED TV models in India (of any brand). However, LG is soon expected to introduce LG LM9600 (sometime around Diwali) - this will definitely be the first Full Array LED TV in India.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2012)

Minion said:


> I am saying they may not have great picture quality of higher end edge lit model due to absence of local dimming  but screen uniformity is much better in back lit models.you will see black in black scenes not gray.
> See this
> LED Backlighting vs. Edgelighting | Home Theater
> 
> ...



Did you read my post ? Don't confuse Full Array backlighting WITHOUT Local Dimming and Full Array backlighting WITH Local Dimming. The new cheap Samsung/Sony sets with Direct LED do not have any local dimming so they do not really have great black levels, but yes the only positive is slightly better uniformity. 
HX925 is a Full Array LED Local Dimming set, don't compare it with the cheap Full array sets. Full Array LED with Local Dimming is much more expensive to produce than even EDGE LED. Whereas the Direct LED without local dimming tech use less LEDs than Edge LED and are much cheaper. 



Kirtu Jindal said:


> In edge lit LED TVs, the backlight for the LCD screen is provided by LEDS arranged along the edge of the panel. In the full array LED versions, the LEDs are arranged along the whole background of the screen. There is indeed a difference in performance of Edge Lit LED TVs vis-a-vis Full Array LED TVs - mostly in terms of contrast levels and brightness. In full array models, the LEDs in individual segments can be dimmed to create higher contrast. In the same way, since the whole screen background is lit, the brightness is also better. For these two reasons, full array LED TVs are considered to impart a better quality. However, since the number of LEDs needed are many times higher, it invariably leads to significant cost increase - hence this type of TV is more expensive. *At present, there are no full array LED TV models in India (of any brand)*. However, LG is soon expected to introduce LG LM9600 (sometime around Diwali) - *this will definitely be the first Full Array LED TV in India*.



A few factual errors in your post (highlighted in bold). Let me correct you

1. The first Full Array LED TV in India was the Sony X4500 RGB Triluminous LED TV in 2008. Then came the LG B8500 Full Array LED and last year Sony HX925.

2. There IS a full array LED model on sale currently - Sony Bravia HX925 and by Diwali it will be replaced by HX950 in India.

3. Quite obviously then, LG LM9600 isn't going to be the first full array set on sale in India. Far from it.


----------



## Minion (Sep 28, 2012)

randomuser111 said:


> Did you read my post ? Don't confuse Full Array backlighting WITHOUT Local Dimming and Full Array backlighting WITH Local Dimming. The new cheap Samsung/Sony sets with Direct LED do not have any local dimming so they do not really have great black levels, but yes the only positive is slightly better uniformity.
> HX925 is a Full Array LED Local Dimming set, don't compare it with the cheap Full array sets. Full Array LED with Local Dimming is much more expensive to produce than even EDGE LED. Whereas the Direct LED without local dimming tech use less LEDs than Edge LED and are much cheaper.



OMG! This thread is turning into battlefield now. 
Randomuser I know budget samsung/sony set with direct led lit do not have local dimming I am using EH4800 which is a direct led during black scenes it is pure black not grey.If you audition yourself you will know what i am saying.

I have given example of  Sony HX 925 since it is a direct led wiith local dimming i want to convey here, since its a superior tech they are using it in their high end model(not taking local dimming in account)

In tv world what you pay for is what you get. direct lit budget tv are much better than budget edge lit tvs that is what i want to convey.


----------



## randomuser111 (Sep 28, 2012)

From CNET

*reviews.cnet.com/flat-panel-tvs/samsung-un46eh6000/4505-6482_7-35159621.html

_Samsung's full-array backlight system uses fewer LEDs than full-array systems on higher-end local-dimming TVs, and fewer even than edge-lit models. The paucity of actual LEDs allows Samsung and other makers of new full-array sets like the EH6000 to charge less than for other kinds of LED TVs

In picture quality, the EH6000 falls short of many LED and a few non-LED TVs we've tested, *displaying a lighter shade of black and poor off-angle viewing*.

The UNEH6000's *shade of black was lighter (worse) than that of any other TV in our lineup* outside the TCL. In the black areas and letterbox bars of dark scenes, like the Central Park nighttime metal detector hunt from "Extremely Loud and Incredibly Close" (5:50), both of the other Samsung LCDs -- including the edge-lit UND6400 and the CCFL-based LND630 -- were visibly superior, as was the Sharp. The plasmas, as expected, looked better still. 

_


----------

